# Now I know where I put that gold nugget



## TXWolfie (Sep 25, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQVUSNGHLSs[/youtube]

Edited cause the youtube button didnt work for me to well


----------



## Smack (Sep 25, 2011)

I could make one a lot bigger than that. It does say "GOLDEN", not gold, paint is cheap.


----------



## butcher (Sep 26, 2011)

tex looks like that gold button is still gone I do not see it.


----------



## Claudie (Sep 26, 2011)

$1,608,810.00 at today's spot, and it's just sitting there in a window?


----------



## nwviking81 (Sep 27, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hand_of_Faith

Found using a metal detector :shock:


----------

